# The kids. <3



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I was bored and wanted to edit some pics that I eventually might get printed and framed ;D I love black/white/sepia pics.

The dogs, Bishop and Tess, and my two kitties, Benny (black and white) and Bruiser (BooBoo, tabby).


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE them!!:biggrin:

Thanks for the wonderful pictures!!!:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are great pictures! What gorgeous kids you have!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

FAN-FRICKIN-TASTIC photos! I love them.....Tess is a flippin' doll


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! :biggrin:

Yes we love Tess very much.. she's SUCH a naughty puppy.. but just FULL of personality!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What awesome pics! I love black and white too. You have a wonderful looking fur family!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures thanks so much for the view.


----------

